# Printing on Running Shirts 100 % Poly



## schroble (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello Guys

I Have printed on running shirts and here my washtests

10 washes on 40° with drying in the washmaschine (dont know the word for schleudern in english sryyy ... )
I hope u can see enough for me its ok for my customers to


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

schroble said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I Have printed on running shirts and here my washtests
> 
> ...


What kind of printing? dye sub or screen printing. It looks too soft for screen.


----------



## schroble (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh sorry

Digital i have an Blazer Pro


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Very nice. A DTG printer is just one more thing I'd like to get.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

looks great, thanks for the pics. Have you also done some black 100% poly, the drifit/running tees kind?


----------



## GPI (May 19, 2008)

Yes . Polyester is alway tricky


----------



## Sunro (Apr 19, 2008)

GPI said:


> .... Polyester is alway tricky


Which reminds me to ask ... is there a thread somewhere which discusses the best settings for using a DTG printer (in my case a Blazer) on 100% polyester? What about white underbase on dark poly?

My greatest concern is the curing process, since I much prefer not to reduce a shirt to a little lump of melted plastic. That makes it awfully difficult to wear


----------



## 4thNGoal (May 1, 2008)

What print mode did you use? This is with FastInk3!? Did you pre-treat? How long did you cure. My biggest argument with US Screen is that they claim you can print on 100% poly and 50/50, but my results with 50/50 were horrible. The ink just pooled on the surface.


----------



## schroble (Feb 12, 2008)

I use Fast Ink3, Pretreat with Fastcolor, curing 30 sek on 166° and infrarotband? 3 minutes on 148°

I have printed on carbon an Blackshirts to but I have no washresults I know that it will hold for 5 washes ( my 1st test on 100% poly ) but thats all ...


----------

